# Onkyo BD-SP308 vs Panasonic DMP-BDT210



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Which of these would be a better option? I primarily watch DVD's as my BluRay collection is relatively small, which of these units provide better upconversion, I was thinking the Onkyo as it is THX Certified, streaming is not a big deal as my TV has it built in. I am running everything through an Onkyo HT-RC370 with Marvell upscaling.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While your TV might have Netflix, Hulu. et al included, there have been many instances where the PQ from the TV is actually worse than through a BDP or Media Streaming Device. This especially seems to be the case with Netflix.

I am quite fond on Panasonic BDP's so that is what I would probably go with. The Onkyo would be just fine as well and it is nice to have matching illumination with your AVR...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello Jack,

Does the THX certification on a BDP actually make a difference?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the case of the difference between the Onkyo and the Panasonic not a chance, Panasonic is a rock solid player and upconverts as well as the PS3 As far as BluRay disc playback the Panasonic lineup has fast load times as well as reliability.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> Hello Jack,
> 
> Does the THX certification on a BDP actually make a difference?


Hello,
On BDP's a THX Certification is certainly nice to have as it pretty much assures you that the BDP will be faithful to the Source. However, the vast majority of BDP's are not including the OPPOs that are considered some of the finest available regardless of price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey All,

How does a PS3 slim stack up in the world of BluRay players, DVD unconversion and streaming VOD? I want quality and don't have an OPPO budget but I do have a PS3 slim!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> Hey All,
> 
> How does a PS3 slim stack up in the world of BluRay players, DVD unconversion and streaming VOD? I want quality and don't have an OPPO budget but I do have a PS3 slim!!!


Hello,
The PS3 Slim is an excellent product. The OPPO is competitive with BDP's costing multiples its asking price and really is special. The OPPO's are so good that last year, Lexicon released a BDP that was literally a BDP-83 placed in a Metal Chassis and darker plastic cover for illumination and charged $3500 Dollars for it. Also, Theta offers a BDP that is based off the OPPO and costs thousands of Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

